# Meet anyone famous??



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I did.....Joe Frasier(the boxing legend) at the local mall in my old town....he was coming to this store called Hall Of Heroes and me and my freinds got tired of waiting so we left.......Joe rolls up in a limo and we start talking with him and take pictures and video with him he goes "These are my young bloods!! These kids are gonna be boxing heroes!! Specially that big guy(pointing to me







).

Then a year or so ago I met Latrell Sprewell, in my dads old liquor store. The first time Latrell came my dad couldnt put a name to his face so didnt say anything and rang up his 5 bottles of Cristal! Then a regular customer comes and is like "Hey Joe(thats my dad), that was Latrell Sprewell! He plays for the Knicks!" My dad goes oh....damn......Then when I was there Latrell came for like 6th time and I shook his hand asked him hows it going, etc and then he bought like 3 bottles of Cris and some Johnnie Walker Blue Label and was like "Peace, kid!"

Hopefully I'll meet more famous people.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

clyde drexler,the other guy from the blazers that got switched a couple of years ago. I forget his name at the moment. Brian Grant? He had the cool hair. The old guy from the platters on my cruise.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I have worked of Kirsty Allys house as well at john Travoltas.....oh yeah and President Taft's Grandoughters......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I met George Forman at disneyland..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh and I met Wesley Snipes when I was like 4.....my dad brought me to work and he used to work with Wesleys now ex wife....he came in to talk to her about something and she introduced me to him....I dont remember it but my dad told me about it


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I used to date a girl that was the head of my university's student activity organization; her job was to book bands to play for our school (Bowling Green State University). Through her I met (and sorta chilled with) Shirley Manson of Garbage, Lit, Lewis Black of the Daily Show, Gavin Rossdale and Bush, and O.A.R. I kind of wish I wouldn't of broken up with her, because shortly after Ludacris, the Roots, Black-Eyed Peas, the Donnas, and Reel Big Fish all came to campus.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I saw Ali G in Las vegas getting out of a stretch Hummer in front of Mandalay Bay with a fine ass girl on each arm, I didn't really meet him but was within 10 feet of him and on that same trip I saw Roy Jones JR shooting dice at the MGM Grand, once again I didn't actually meet him but got within feet of him.

Vegas is full of famous people!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I met Jerry Rice and Tim Brown last year in frisco. Jerry Rice was really nice but Tim Brown was a stuck up punk.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

YOU MET RICE?!?!!?!?! youre so lucky.....hes one of my favorite players and I'm talking about the 9ers days when him and Young were tearing it up


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

In no specific order:

Lynn Swann- saw him at the old high school;
Suzanne Sommers - Cut school to see her film a commercial in San Bruno City Park, Cali;
Barry Bonds - when he was just a freshman at Serra
Darrin Nelson (running back at Stanford, played for the Vikings) - at a Big Game Rally in San Francisco;
Greg LeMond - at Pacific Bicycles in SF, after he won his first Tour de France;
Alexi Grewal (1984 Olympic Men's Gold Medalist, road race) - at the Coors bicycle race in SF he was in his team van and I walked up to him;
Connie Carpenter Phinney (1984 Olympic Somen's Gold Medalist, road race) - at the Coors bicycle race in SF she was walking to the starting line when I approached her;
Patrick Duffy (he was the man from Atlantis and one of the Ewings on Dallas) - he was signing autographs at the Cow Palace in SF;
Julia Roberts - She was going down the stairs while I was going up the stairs at the Beverly Center (Beverly Hills)...she was an







female dog, she wouldn't talk with me;
Valeri Bertinelli - met her in a hollywood studio while she was filming her TV show;
Mathew Perry - same place where I met Valeri Bertinelli, he was in her show;
Kevin Costner - at the Raleigh Studios across the street from the Paramount STudio, he almost ran me over in his







black porsche as he sped through the parking lot, he screeched his brakes, and waved at me as if to say he was sorry;
Goldie Hawn - at the Disney STudios, my friend worked in an office down the hall from Goldie and Tom Hanks. Goldie spoke to us as she walked by, she's totally cool. Tom Hanks was not in his office;
Christina Aguilera - at the Santa Dot Com parade in SF, I somehow got stuck where her trailer was parked, the security people roped off the area. When she finally got out of her trailer, I was one of the less than a handful of people to greet her as she walked out.
Willie McGee (St. Louis Cardinal/SF Giants) - lives up the street from me.
Steve "Woz" Wozniak (Founder of Apple Computer) - saw him at a Britney Spears concert...everyone was going goo gaga over britney, I spoke to the Woz.
Does Eddie DeBartolo's daughter count?
What about Nina Hartley or Asia Carrera? Got a lapdance from Nina and a nice hug from Asia
















Went to a ball game with a hottie, she was a groupie, and was my friend's cousin. Oh my gosh, the freakin' baseball players knew her...one of the players that she spoke to was Brett Butler (SF Giant/Dodger)...couldn't believe he was standing next to me.

I didn't exactly meet Willie Brown, da mayor, but I did throw a tortilla and hit him in the face during the SF Bay to Breakers.

Or Hillary Wolf: http://www.childstarlets.com/lobby/bios/hillary_wolf2.html

She was on our 1996 and 2000 Olympic Judo Team, yes I worked out with her...actually, I was like cannon fodder for those guys and gals.

CrazyKlown89, did Latrell Sprewell choke you?

akio525, I thought it would be the other way around, Jerry stuckup and Timmy Nice.

Scarfish, Shirley Manson must've been hot!!! She's awesome


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

was Latrell supposed to?? I just shook his hand and kissed up to him

Oh and I have an autograph of Dan Castenelatta......I didn't meet him but I wrote to him in seventh grade for a project that our English teacher gave us....write to someone famous so me and my bro tracked dan and I mailed him a letter saying how I am one of THE BIGGEST Simpson fans(Im not bullshitting you I grew up on them and was taught to eat live and breather Simpsons)......a month later when the project was done I got a package saying Mr. Kevin Mathews with a picture of Homer Smiling and it said To Kevin- Dan Castenaletta and a letter saying that he was impressed by my fandom considering I was only 12 and said he wished there were more fans like me


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn 14_Blast, you met a ton of celebrities









I met JULIA STILES, and got an autograph, when I was up in Canada...She was pretty cool. Met her at a shoe store...don't remember which one. I've probably seen other celebrities in the past but don't know who they are and some look totally different without make-up. I didn't know it was even Julia Stiles until one of my friend's pointed it out.


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

my dad killed gophers for gary payton in california. since i was living with my dad for the summer we got to go to gary's every few days and my dad kinda knew him and by the end of the summer gary even knew my name and gave me root beer n' stuff. sh*t was pimp


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you guys are all lucky!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I do the Pest Control for country musicians Hal Ketchum, Mike Mcguire(Shenandoah), and Tanay Tucker.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

You all know me.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

caazi said:


> You all know me.


 nice


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I met Dale Davis, and Reggie Miller at a bar. I used to play basketball at Jimmy "Mad Dog" Mavis's house (The Bob & Tom show). I built a set of stairs at Jermaine Oneil's neighbors house, which is funny because while I was there, his convertible Bentley was bein towed. I asked the driver what was up (thinking it was a repo) and he told me he was paid to tow it to Miama for the summer because Jermaine didn't want to drive it down there. Also my buddy Scott maintenances his tank.

Kevin


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Nov 26 2003, 05:39 PM
> was Latrell supposed to?? I just shook his hand and kissed up to him


Spree choked the PJ Carlisimo when he was the head coach of YOUR GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS, thank you very much. I'm pretty sure that's why he got traded to the New York Knicks.


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

Unfortunately nobody. I wrote to Ryan Giggs, but that was about 3 months ago. Still checking e-mail weekly tho. :sad:


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I've met the guys from P.O.D. about 3 times...

Jeff Strueker...From the famed 'Black Hawk Down' mission in 1993.

Those are the only ones I really care about anyways...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Baltimore Ravens, well not the whole team but like 5 guys from there come to my work every week or so when they are at home and their wives are hot


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Who gives a sh*t about famous people, they are just people that think there sh*t don't stink. Maybe if you're really lucky you can meet the most famous person in the world right now and have a sleep over at his home at the Neverland! Don't forget to tell us how lucky you are when that happens.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> garygny Posted on Nov 26 2003, 10:00 PM
> Who gives a sh*t about famous people they are just people that think there sh*t don't stink. Maybe if you're really lucky you can meet the most famous person in the world right now and have a sleep over at his home at the Neverland! Don't forget to tell us how lucky you are when that happens.


If you're a minor, you and your folks can get rich quick, but man, that would hurt.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

name a ku jayhawk basketball palyer, ive met him, wilt chamberlain, larry brown, danny manning, wayne simien ive talked to him a few times in the last couple years cause hes from the next town over, umm tom watson, tony gonzalez, johnny damon before he got traded from the royals,my uncles a famous artist does that count?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

.i met alot of famous people..the lastest one is franco harris,the governater(arnold) and jennifer gardner


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I got groped by Flava Flav of Public Enemy when they were doing a local radio station concert. I didn't even know who the hell he was till my b/f was like, "Do you have _any_ idea who just groped you???"









Oh, and 50 Cent just bought Mike Tyson's old mansion about a mile away from where I work...

Why can't I meet some decent rock stars...I don't even like rap!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Er....

I've played football (soccer to you yanks) with Michael Owen and Emile Heskey who play for Liverpool. And my Dad used to live above Steven Gerrard so have met him loads, along with some of his footy player mates, and ex-girlfriend Jennifer Ellison.

Also met a load of other famous people as all my dads clients, the Beckhams, Mohammed Al Fied (spell?), and a few other footy players.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep back in the late 80's I was in a prety good heavy metal band, called Suicide Brigade... I had an obsession with music, and met lots of big bands in person... such as

Ozzy Osbourn, the entire band Metallica, Cinderella, Rat, Sammy Haggar, Prince, Madona.... Didn't really meet Micheal Jackson, but shook his had... That was way before the thing with children.. About 1987 he came to Hitsville in Detroit, the foundation of Motown...

I also met the entire band Motley Crew, and Poison.... I like Vince Neil... He was a drinker and partier just like me.....







... Got to love the *Girls Girls Girls*

Wish I would have met Pamala Anderson before she meet Tommy Lee... I would have showed her how to make a movie....:rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gary youre just pissed cause you didnt meet anyone famous

and 14_Blast







that was an awesome burn


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

iv met gary the retard from the howard stern show  lol he lives somewhere around here and comes into the store were i work quite a bit


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn I wish I could meet Hank the drunken Dwarf but he died.....









him and Beetlejuice would help me complete my life lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

James Gandolfini - At a bar in NY
New Jack - ECW Legend, at an ECW Arena Show


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen Nelson Mandela once, when he was visiting Holland (was in Amsterdam) - that guy was tiny (could have been because I was about 300 ft away from him, though...)

Besides that, chatted a bit with the musicians from Biohazard, Agresiòn, Prong and some other bands after concerts.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Met Paul Rodriquz at a Club,
also My wifes friends sister is Tina Yothers of Family Ties the old Tv Show She came over My House a couple of time when Her Sister Was living with us..


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Void Posted on Nov 27 2003, 07:50 AM
> iv met gary the retard from the howard stern show  lol he lives somewhere around here and comes into the store were i work quite a bit


Speaking of Howard Stern, I forgot to add that I met Annie Andersinn, the porn star that starred in "Who Wants to be a Vaginal Millionaire?". Her moniker is that she's the tallest gal in the porn world.























CrazyKlown89, my reply to Gary was not meant as a burn.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I dont know if anyone remembers Kevin Duckworth from the NBA, he is retired now. anyway I met him in a bar in Eastern Oregon, had some drinks with him and played some darts. the guy is HUGE, Im 6'4" 340lbs and he made me feel like a dwarf







I see him at local events once in a while. and he goes fishing at the same place as me every 4th of July.


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

WoW GraigStables your one lucky guy.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

its hard not to run into steven king around where I live every once and a while . . . my dad has always worked for a recording studio when I was growning up, I cant remember all the people I've met (or been introduced to), but the few that really stick out in my memory are Slash, Courtney love (doing topless situps before a recording), and I was in the same room as christopher walken once.

~Will.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

when i was younger and in cub scouts I met former president Ford. Last year I met Bill Clinton after he spoke at the university of Iowa.
I've played pool with Tim Dwight (he plays for the Chargers).
Went to basketball camp with Ricky Davis (Cav's) and Tracy McGrady a few times.
T-Mac dunked on me by the way lol.
I met Ashton Kutcher at a bar in Iowa City one night when he was back home.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Last year I met Bill Clinton after he spoke at the university of Iowa.


> Last year I met Bill Clinton after he spoke at the university of Iowa.


Wanted to light up a few blunts??


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Mr. Clinton said he didn't inhale.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

of course he did........Clinton is the best though......he lit up blunts and was a sex fiend and was one of our best Presidents ever.....and he got he got head in the Oval Office.....any guys with the balls to do that equals hero in my book


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I've met Arnold Shwarzenneger!!! he was driving his hummer right beside us and when we stopped he stopped too right near us so I got his autograph. I've also met Tony Hawk, Bucky Lasek, Bob Bournquest, Dave Mirra, Matt Hoffman and best of all Bam margera and Johnny Knoxville along with the jackass crew!!!!!!!!!!! It was friggin awsome. They were at a bar. and came out right when my family and I walked past


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I met Gary Roberts who plays for the Maple Leafs... We chatted awhile and had dinner together....
My Cousin Darrin Langdon plays in the NHL...I've hung with him before...
I've played hockey against Dan Cleary,and Michael Ryder....
I've met The Crash Test Dummies, Nelly Furtado,I Mother Earth,and Our Lady Peace.....








Ryan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

anstey is that a 3000gt in your avatar?


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Thats my 2001 Mustang Bullitt #2071.... Thats my baby... Might not seem like much to you but its all paid for and it gets me where I'm going prettty fast...
Ryan


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I've met many people famous in science and Icthyology,
I doubt though their names matter here so,

Pop culture icons, I once begged a quarter from B.B. King
He actually gave it to me,

I hung out from time to time with the Verve pipe
Back when they were nothing but a garage band.

I've met Andrew Eldridge of the Sisters of mercy,
and had a photo op with Kraftwerk once,

Met Rozz, of Christian Death, Boyd Rice of NoN, and 
Chris Carter and Cosey fanni Tutti, Of Chris and Cosey of
Creative technologies Institute,

Met breifly the members of Test Dept, and Blixa bargo of Eiensterzende
Neubauten


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Scarfish, Shirley Manson must've been hot!!! She's awesome


 Yes, she is very hot. The girlfriend was giving me sh*t afterwards because she said that I kept "staring and trying to hit on Shirley" the whole time we were in the lounge. I was like, "well she is Shirley Manson, no offense."


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I met a couple of players from the Raiders when they came to my old school. I always thought people were kidding when they made fun of a jock's intellect...now I know why.







You have to say everything to them at least 3 times for them to understand. :sad:

Then I met Jerry Rice at my work, he was buying pillows







Hes a pretty cool guy.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

met gray davis when he went to my middle school in 2001.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

met alot, dunno their names. olson twins, mulder from Xfiles, that old guy from jurrasic park 3, musicians, and some others. i live in los angeles, so theres more of them round here


----------

